# Class Action Lawsuit - Got a letter in the mail



## flavin42 (Sep 7, 2007)

On Tuesday, I received details about a class action law suite against VW of A. Did anyone else receive this yet ? I have a 2003 W8 auto sedan.


----------



## KubvanTurbo (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Class Action Lawsuit - Got a letter in the mail (flavin42)*

Its the 4 motion fuel line too tight thing. Just call your dealer and they drop the rear and add a new heat shield. no big deal.
Good to call every year and check for recalls anyways.


----------

